# Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II



## geha (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo

welcher wäre die "bessere" Wahl?

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Michi82 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

Hallo!

Sind zwei ziemlich gleichwertige Vorfilter, ich benutze den CompactSieveII und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. 

Bei mir steht er auf der ersten Tonne des Filters und muss - vor allem wegen des Skimmers - alle zwei Tage mit einem Handgriff vom Dreck befreit werden. Alle 2 Wochen wird das Sieb rausgenommen und mit einer Bürste gereinigt, mehr ist nicht zu tun und er erledigt seine Arbeit als Vorfilter sehr gut.


----------



## geha (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

...ich glaube ich werde den Bofitec Design nehmen (der ist nicht allzu groß)- würde der für mein 4000er Becken ausreichen, wenn ich ihn vor den Bachlauf setze? 

Gruß Georg


----------



## geha (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

...was ist der feinere Sieb 150my oder 250my - welches sollte bei einem Siebfilter verwendet werden?

Gruß Georg


----------



## robsig12 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*



geha schrieb:


> ...was ist der feinere Sieb 150my oder 250my - welches sollte bei einem Siebfilter verwendet werden?
> 
> Gruß Georg



feiner ist 150 my. Nehmen würde ich persönlich 250 my, sonst bist du nur am reinigen


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

Hallo ,
ich habe den Sifi von Bofitec und der verichtet ebenfalls sehr gute Dienste . Bei bedarf einfach mit der Hand den Schmutz vom Sieb nehmen und weiter gehts . Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen .

MFG

Marius


----------



## geha (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

...mein Bofitec läuft seit 20 Uhr ...


----------



## geha (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

....er läuft und läuft und läuft und ist deshalb auch ziemlich schmutzig der Siebfilter

Was verwendet Ihr um den Siebfilter vom festen Schmutz zu reinigen - Essigreiniger o.a. 

Danke schonmal für die Infos
Georg


----------



## robsig12 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bofitec Siebfilter vs. Compact Sieve II*

Gute Frage, wo ich auch noch nicht schlüssig beantworten kann.

Ich reinige sie mit Hochdruckreiniger. Habe auch schon gelesen mit Bremsenreiniger oder Fettlöser auf Zitronnenbasis sollen gut sein. 

Ich habe noch nichts gegen den Biofilm entdeckt.


----------



## Tinky (16. Apr. 2015)

robsig12 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts gegen den Biofilm entdeckt.




Hallo,

ich klinke mich in das Thema hier mal ein um kein neues erstellen zu müssen.
Sollte es weitere Nutzer mit diesem Problem am CS2 geben kann man ja überdenken ein eigenes Thema mit aussagekräftiger Bezeichnung zu erstellen um mit der Suchfunktion besser fündig werden zu können

Also ich habe auch STARK mit diesem Biofilm-Problem zu kämpfen.
Wenn ich den CS2 mit Hochdruck oder Essigreiniger putze funktioniert er 1-2 Tage astrein.
Nach 2-3 Tagen schon fließt das Wasser über das Bogensieb und spült den Schmutz einfach wieder raus.
Hat vielleicht jemand mittlerweile einen Tipp?
Oder vielleicht eine Vermutung ob es am Wasser liegen könnte und was dagegen hilft?
Äußerlich ist das Sieb "sauber"... es muss eine Art Fettfilm oder sowas sein, dass das Sieb dicht werden läßt.
Schaum habeich keinen auf dem Wasser!

Gruss Bastian


----------

